# sample repair work.



## welddigger (Dec 14, 2006)

When my kids get old and I get time I'd like to get into glass repair. So I'll start on junkers I have laying around.


----------



## welddigger (Dec 14, 2006)

grind......


----------



## welddigger (Dec 14, 2006)

grind more sand and start to blend......


----------



## welddigger (Dec 14, 2006)

I need to work on my final shine..... but I have lotsa of time.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Welldigger,   I feel as if I were sleeping in class and missed something important. Can you explain what I am looking at, I have lots of things I would like to repair someday when the kids are grrown as well.    Kevin


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 19, 2006)

YOU'RE HIRED!!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 19, 2006)

Coldwaterdiver...

 Hey Kevin...
 Told you there were some guys on the forum that do amazing things with glass... the repairs are pretty good too[]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 19, 2006)

oops


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, while your at it put a pour spout on them and call 'em master inks.


----------



## blackbird (May 18, 2007)

Hey, nice job .What did you use to do the repair? How do you make it colors?


----------



## elmoleaf (May 18, 2007)

Appears he used a grinder to reshape the lip edge from a square edge to a beveled edge (on the underside where the chip was located).
 Not really a repair but an alteration.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 6, 2007)

> Appears he used a grinder to reshape the lip edge from a square edge to a beveled edge (on the underside where the chip was located).
> Not really a repair but an alteration.


 Nice catch!! I didnt notice that until now.


----------

